# moo



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

Had to take one more shot at a cow before headin back south, so i went to the top secret big fish hot spot this afternoon. Ended up launching right before the sun went down. Had a 45" x 25" in the boat by 6:30. Mission complete. Paddled back in and ate a leftover turkey sandwich, went back out and gave it til 8:00 before paddling back in alongside grommet and his friend (bad w/ names, sorry). Got checked by marine patrol and they even helped me load up my kayak which was unevenly distributed with weight in the front hatch since i didnt bring a big cooler.

Big thanks to Ric for givin me much needed info and to a guy named Lee for showin me the deal out there and snappin some pics.


----------



## TugCapn (Jun 18, 2007)

*What A Rush*

Nice to see you got your KOW for this season . Quite a rush to drag that size fish in the yak with you is'nt it . Hope you make it back up here soon. HAPPY NEW YEAR.


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Good :fishing: unc
Thanks for the report! Congrats on a successful trip up here. You got some braggin to do when you get back down south.
Be goin south myself next week.
Stopping at Jekyl Island Ga. for a couple of days to listen to some blue grass pickin and then on to the Gulf Coast of Fl. for some :fishing:Yippy

HAPPY NEW YEAR!


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

*Holy KOW Batman!!!*

Great to see you got some serious poundage out there!!! Thanks for calling but I couldn't get out of work until 1900, so you guys would have been calling it quits or getting towed to Wachapreague by a Kow by the time I got there. Congrats again!! 

Skunk


----------



## glen721 (Jul 25, 2004)

Awesome fish! I saw you guys out there at the "top secret big fish hot spot" after leaving the boat ramp for the high level on my buddies boat. There was a whole fleet of you guys. 

Did you get my call Grommet? I was trying to tell you that birds were everywhere from the 1st sbc to the 3rd island, but I guess it didn't matter since you were already in the water.


----------



## Grommet (May 16, 2005)

Ryan, good to meet you, and as is customary in theses situations (where you catch and I don't), you suck and I hate you. 

Glen, got your call, but was re-rigging at the time and forgot to call you back.

And thanks to Lee & Zach for some good intel for next time.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Holy Cow!!!!!!!!!!!*

Beautiful fish Ryan. Big time congrats....:beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

all the driving for a schoolie


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Nice cow Ryan.


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

damn ryan you catch fish everywhere


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

do you give lessons? Everywhere you fish, you slay em! Awesome!


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

WTH Ryan ! Beautiful fish ... May the New Year bring you many more days like this ..
Keep postin Bro and I'll be seeing ya soon


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

helps to have guidance from the local experts. not like i was goin out there blind and tossin out a line. they deserve more credit than i do.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Man what a fish. I can't wait for a chance to hook into one of those.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

wow! did you cook it yet?


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

thats a years worth of meals for a college kid


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

ate some for supper and might have a late night grill session for some more here in a while. makes for many delicious meals.


----------



## Grommet (May 16, 2005)

I wanna yell "FISH ON" one more time...and mean it for once.  I might have one final window before the season closes, depends on the weather.








Glen, give me a call.


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

*I have a grocery store around the corner.*

What season? C&R, it's the rush of catching, not eating.....


----------



## Grommet (May 16, 2005)

I meant the Holiday Season.

Or cold & flu season. I can't remember, the wine spritzers have gone to my head.


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

Grommet said:


> I wanna yell "FISH ON" one more time...and mean it for once.


Ha, my bad! Next time that happens i will start fightin back and paddling away for a few seconds to add some excitement.


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

Great job man and wow what a cow!!!


----------



## Grommet (May 16, 2005)

uncdub13 said:


> Ha, my bad! Next time that happens i will start fightin back and paddling away for a few seconds to add some excitement.



Hell, it was the only excitement I had that night. No worries. Got my heart pumping when I heard that rod start thumping in the holder, I'll tell you taht much.



BTW-window was closed for me. Unless I want to sleep on the couch for a month, I'm done.


The couch is fairly comfy, though...


----------

